# I've hit 205 on bench



## KEFE (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, I finally hit 205 and im still 13, im hoping to get to 245 before 14


----------



## NordicNacho (May 4, 2007)

nice,  way to go thats a lot of weight


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Yeah, I finally hit 205 and* im still 13*, im hoping to get to 245 *before 13*



I think you're a little late. 

Great job on the impressive PR!


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 4, 2007)

You're kicking ass on the bench ... now work on your cypherin' there Jethro.


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2007)

Oh, and what's your Back Squat weight?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Oh, and what's your Back Squat weight?



-500lbs.


----------



## kinkery (May 4, 2007)

who cares


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2007)

kinkery said:


> who cares



Who pissed in your cereal?


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 4, 2007)

Dude your crazy. Kefe whats your routine like?


----------



## KEFE (May 4, 2007)

Well im just now starting on strength but i am going to be doing critical bench mm2k


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Who pissed in your cereal?



Who hasn't?


----------



## kinkery (May 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Who pissed in your cereal?



i don't eat cereal, hope he doesnt start a thread about hitting puberty


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 4, 2007)

man thats insane, I was benching 150lbs before i stopped working out now im back to 90lbs :'( I'm trying to gain it back.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 4, 2007)

> i don't eat cereal, hope he doesnt start a thread about hitting puberty



Lol that'd be hilarious.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 4, 2007)

you got a video of it


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2007)

kinkery said:


> i don't eat cereal, hope he doesnt start a thread about hitting puberty



Should I be bothered that you make the word association between "breakfast" and "puberty"?


----------



## kinkery (May 4, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> you got a video of it



of his manhood  . or his ladyhood


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 4, 2007)

> of his manhood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



of his childhood.


----------



## kinkery (May 4, 2007)

Pedo


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 4, 2007)

to pedoness


----------



## Hialeahchico (May 4, 2007)

is this kid really 13? yo man I need to see your birth certificate to believe you kid


----------



## kinkery (May 4, 2007)




----------



## kinkery (May 4, 2007)

Hialeahchico said:


> is this kid really 13? yo man I need to see your birth certificate to believe you kid


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 4, 2007)

image dont work. tripod error image comes.


----------



## kinkery (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Rubes (May 4, 2007)

might be a lil cold out day


----------



## Hialeahchico (May 4, 2007)

and if he is I see someone jelous of the kid ^^^^ .


----------



## kinkery (May 4, 2007)

Hialeahchico said:


> and if he is I see someone jelous of the kid ^^^^ .








 and yes i am


----------



## Hialeahchico (May 4, 2007)

you can talk all you want buddy but I cant even diss someone that dont got pics on their gallery.............


----------



## Hialeahchico (May 4, 2007)

get your game up not your hate up  buddy.


----------



## kinkery (May 4, 2007)

bitch pls


----------



## Hialeahchico (May 4, 2007)

I know your type, all mouth no game.......


----------



## NordicNacho (May 4, 2007)

Hialeahchico said:


> get your game up not your hate up  buddy.



I agree


----------



## NordicNacho (May 4, 2007)

look at the kids avatar sort of looks like a porn sort doggy style.  very weird


----------



## Uthinkso (May 4, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> look at the kids avatar sort of looks like a porn sort doggy style.  very weird



It does look a little "money shot" doesn't it....


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2007)




----------



## NordicNacho (May 4, 2007)

never heard it called the money shot


----------



## NordicNacho (May 4, 2007)

I hope this is not you kid?






YouTube Video


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 4, 2007)

kinkery said:


>



That's so grose...but I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## ssenkrad (May 4, 2007)

That's pretty good


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> I hope this is not you kid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I am pretty sure it is.


----------



## KEFE (May 5, 2007)

Believe me he didnt help or his arm would have tensed.Thats why i have to get a new video because the spotter was a jackass.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 5, 2007)

I don't think so man.  your a strong kid I'll give you that.  I was more impressed with this lift






YouTube Video


----------



## NordicNacho (May 5, 2007)

the chain is what makes this vid






YouTube Video


----------



## Witchblade (May 5, 2007)

I wish I had started younger too. I was already fully grown when I started training (or I still have to grow).


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> I don't think so man.  your a strong kid I'll give you that.  I was more impressed with this lift
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant squat nor deadlift in those kind of shorts anymore.  When my knees flex it pulls up fucking shorts down.


----------



## kcoleman (May 5, 2007)

Shortest ROM bench I've ever seen.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> I don't think so man.  your a strong kid I'll give you that.  I was more impressed with this lift
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be more impressive if he at least made it to parallel.


----------



## kinkery (May 6, 2007)

from that video, i'd say your max bench is 170lbs.


----------



## KEFE (May 6, 2007)

No it isnt 170 becasue i have done 195 before and did 175 back in december.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Nice work Kefe, doing very well. Most kids in high school cant even touch 205!


----------



## Hialeahchico (May 6, 2007)

how tall are you and how much you weigth kefe?


----------



## KEFE (May 6, 2007)

Dont know weight but im about 5'6 or 5'7


----------



## Hialeahchico (May 6, 2007)

how can you not know your weight?   still man nothing but respect for you, mad gains for a kid your age


----------



## KEFE (May 7, 2007)

I cam not know my weight because I havent weighed myself since like august.


----------



## KEFE (May 7, 2007)

new picure


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work Kefe, doing very well. Most kids in high school cant even touch 205!



Wrong.
Maybe freshman.
But by junior and senior year, most kids over 150lbs do that easily.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 7, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Believe me he didnt help or his arm would have tensed.Thats why i have to get a new video because the spotter was a jackass.



your dad??


----------



## Rubes (May 7, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Dont know weight but im about 5'6 or 5'7



damn kid make me feel short im only 5'8 and im 17. nice job on the lifts keep up the good work


----------



## Nate K (May 7, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Wrong.
> Maybe freshman.
> But by junior and senior year, most kids over 150lbs do that easily.



Not your average kid.  I'd say about 1/4th of all juniors seniors could bench 205.  maybe less.  Only about 1/4 of kids are physically active.


----------



## mike456 (May 7, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Wrong.
> Maybe freshman.
> But by junior and senior year, most kids over 150lbs do that easily.



Wrong. I am in high school, maybe 1 of 30 boys could do that.


----------



## kinkery (May 7, 2007)

All the dudes i hung out with in HS could bench over 200


----------



## Rubes (May 7, 2007)

i can think of about 10-12 kids that are in my school that can bench 205 or more  two of them are freshman


----------



## kinkery (May 7, 2007)

when i was a freshman i could bench 225  and i weighed no more than 160


----------



## AKIRA (May 7, 2007)

Lets see..I know I didnt do 205lbs when I was 16-17.  I was scared to try 185lbs for christ sake.  However, in my weight lifting class, 3-4 kids benched 225lbs, so id say 6-8 kids in my 1 class could do 205lbs.  The rest were actually pretty small.

Then you got the football team...

Id say, statisticall speaking, most of the kids in high school couldnt bench 205lbs.  
While I am at it, id say most men everywhere couldnt bench 205lbs.  Think about it, there are a handful of us on this forum that can bench that with ease.  Now think of everyone else on forums about other shit...205lbs?  yeah right, maybe they weigh 205lbs!


----------



## Rubes (May 7, 2007)

all the kids that can bench 205 or more play football other then pat hes just a freak and is amazing at soccer and basketball


----------



## AKIRA (May 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work Kefe, doing very well. *Most *kids in high school cant even touch 205!



This is what Double said.  Id say those proportions are correct.

Most kids over 150lbs?  Shit, most kids over 150lbs cant bench their own weight.


----------



## Witchblade (May 8, 2007)

1 kid at my school can bench 205. In fact there's only 1 kid at my school that can bench 130.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 8, 2007)

Don't think dad spotted on the bench, but remove the pad, it kills the most difficult inch of the movement.

I am more impressed that you squat now.  While you were just short of parallel on the squat, most kids your age don't go anywhere near that low.  More squat vids, KEFE...The people demand change!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 8, 2007)

kinkery said:


> All the dudes i hung out with in HS could bench over 200


 
No one gives two diarrhea squirts.


----------



## AKIRA (May 8, 2007)

Hmph.  You think this kid is getting some pussy?  I mean, how many other kids his age look like this?


----------



## Witchblade (May 8, 2007)

Dude, have you seen his neck wear?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Dude, have you seen his neck wear?


 
Dude, this isn't a "neck wear" forum. It doesn't matter.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 8, 2007)

Kid is yoked!  jacked!  cut up!  ripped!  get the idea.  His vids may be gay but he sure is doing something right


----------



## Witchblade (May 8, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Dude, this isn't a "neck wear" forum. It doesn't matter.


You obviously missed the joke.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You obviously missed the joke.


 
Yeah I mixed you up with the troll of the thread Kinkery. My b.


----------



## Hialeahchico (May 8, 2007)

```
Originally Posted by kinkery  
All the dudes i hung out with in HS could bench over 200
```

we know your a kool kid.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> You think this kid is getting some pussy?



You mean besides his sister?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You mean besides his sister?


----------



## CowPimp (May 8, 2007)

Although that is a good bench, it would be much more impressive if you went all the way down.  Take that foam pad off the bar, and then touch your body lightly before pressing the weight (No bouncing).

Also, you have to work on your squatting technique.  Sit back into it.  You are just letting your knees slide forward on the squat.  Push your ass back more.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 8, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Not your average kid.  I'd say about 1/4th of all juniors seniors could bench 205.  maybe less.  Only about 1/4 of kids are physically active.



Are you joking??
Maybe it's because I'm from Texas, but 95% of the guys in athletics in my highschool benched over 200 by junior year.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 8, 2007)

mike456 said:


> Wrong. I am in high school, maybe 1 of 30 boys could do that.



Freshman, I can believe that. Otherwise your highschool is full of pussies.

I was skinny in Highschool, and I still benched 235 by senior year at 180ish BW.

When I was a senior, we had about 80ish guys in athletics in all of the 4 grades.

And of those 80 guys, about 45 could bench 200+.

A couple freshmen could do that. Several sophmores, half the juniors and 4/5 the seniors could.

We also had guys doing 300 on bench, 400+ on squat, and a few doing 500+ on squat.


----------



## Hialeahchico (May 8, 2007)

you forgot to mention all that juice you were using


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I cant squat nor deadlift in those kind of shorts anymore.  When my knees flex it pulls up fucking shorts down.



At least your shorts stay together. If I squatted with denim shorts on, about he time I hit parallel would be when my shorts blow out.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Freshman, I can believe that. Otherwise your highschool is full of pussies.


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2007)

With all the critiques expressed here, how about going about it again KEFE?  Shit, doing that 1 rep again with no pad and NO EXTRA HANDS ON THE BAR, cant be much to ask.


----------



## Dumby (May 10, 2007)

I'm sure I know about 20-30 of the 100+ guys in our athletics can't bench 205.  The rest bench that and then some.  Everyone of our JR varsity, and varsity defensive backs can bench that.  The lineman and linebackers push much heavier weight.  I know a freshman who benches 300 and squats 500.  He's a genetic freak, and quite frankly never met anyone like him.  Know of another that benches 285, squats 425.  Both of which are on our varsity team etc.  I know at least 10-15 other guys who aren't in athletics who can bench 205. It's no easy feat, but I've met plenty of guys who can do it.  I am impressed though. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 10, 2007)

2 guys can bench around the same weight in my school
me: 185
another dude: 150ish.


----------



## Witchblade (May 11, 2007)

150 and 205 are not even close IMO.


----------



## KEFE (May 12, 2007)

Yeah 150 and 205 arent close but these guys are trying to compare me to 14,15,16 year olds when Im not even 14 yet.


----------



## kinkery (May 12, 2007)

who cares  thread cloosed!


----------



## MCx2 (May 12, 2007)

kinkery said:


> who cares  thread cloosed!



Hater.


----------



## Witchblade (May 12, 2007)

Age doesn't matter that much tbh, it's about training experience mostly.


----------



## Hialeahchico (May 12, 2007)

come on keefe you know if you start a thread like this your gonna get some critics . IMO I think you made some damm good progress for your age just stop responding to the critcs and let them talk man.


----------

